# Skeeter



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

Fished both the marina and the rocks on 305. Did well in the marina catching multiple crappie, and big bluegill. Most of the crappie were smaller, but did catch quite a few that were over 10in.... Caught 6 or seven walleye as well. Didn't do so well on 305. Just a handful of small crappie and a few bass. Water still needs to warm up a bit more. All fish were caught on a 1in mimic minnow.


----------



## WalleyeSky05 (Mar 28, 2014)

Man, you're all over the place! Skeeter, NIMI, always catching something too! LoL. Nice job! I was at the Dam at Skeeter last night and didn't do to well. Are you jiggin those mimic minnows?


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

WalleyeSky05 said:


> Man, you're all over the place! Skeeter, NIMI, always catching something too! LoL. Nice job! I was at the Dam at Skeeter last night and didn't do to well. Are you jiggin those mimic minnows?


Lol. If I'm not at work or playing soccer, best believe I am fishing. Thank you sir. I think we need some consistent weather for a solid few weeks before it really heats up back there. I am jigging them. I have a small float at the jig is about 4 feet down. Twitch and stop, and the fish were hitting it pretty good on the stop.


----------



## WalleyeSky05 (Mar 28, 2014)

I hear ya! I've tried jigging that way and haven't done as well as some others (like yourself lol) seem to do. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

WalleyeSky05 said:


> I hear ya! I've tried jigging that way and haven't done as well as some others (like yourself lol) seem to do. Thanks for the tip!


Lol no problem. If you are ever out fishing and want to meet up and fish together let me know. PM me any time


----------



## WalleyeSky05 (Mar 28, 2014)

Will do man!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Fish were biting good today at Skeeter. Even with the cool water temp. Caught a couple walleye this size today while bass fishing.


----------



## Ed Pollock (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks like you had a nice day! Well done. Couldn't agree more: need more constant weather! Best of luck!


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> Lol. If I'm not at work or playing soccer, best believe I am fishing. Thank you sir. I think we need some consistent weather for a solid few weeks before it really heats up back there. I am jigging them. I have a small float at the jig is about 4 feet down. Twitch and stop, and the fish were hitting it pretty good on the stop.



Haha I've fished beside crappiekiller17 a few times. He'll catch 50 I'll catch 5. He is a fish catching machine. 
You are actually using a small bobber now kiki??


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Good catches Crappie !!!!


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

exide9922 said:


> Haha I've fished beside crappiekiller17 a few times. He'll catch 50 I'll catch 5. He is a fish catching machine.
> You are actually using a small bobber now kiki??


this time of year yes. the bite is so lite, you can hardly tell when fishing without one. plus with the wind, the eight of the bobber helps to keep the bait in the strike zone a little longer. I know its uncommon for me to use one, but I have to switch tactics when necessary lol. happy fishing to you, and hope to see you out there some time.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone doing good on crappie from boat? Thinking about going Saturday


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

set-the-drag said:


> Anyone doing good on crappie from boat? Thinking about going Saturday


haven't heard of anyone doing anything from boat yet, but chances are if you aren't hearing anything, you should probably get out there!


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

That's a nice looking crappie!


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

How wuz dat bass?


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> Fished both the marina and the rocks on 305. Did well in the marina catching multiple crappie, and big bluegill. Most of the crappie were smaller, but did catch quite a few that were over 10in.... Caught 6 or seven walleye as well. Didn't do so well on 305. Just a handful of small crappie and a few bass. Water still needs to warm up a bit more. All fish were caught on a 1in mimic minnow.
> View attachment 205372
> View attachment 205373
> View attachment 205372
> ...


Hey Crappiekiller those pics are from the skeeter marina off the docks right?


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

kingbaiter13 said:


> Hey Crappiekiller those pics are from the skeeter marina off the docks right?


yes they are!


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> Fished both the marina and the rocks on 305. Did well in the marina catching multiple crappie, and big bluegill. Most of the crappie were smaller, but did catch quite a few that were over 10in.... Caught 6 or seven walleye as well. Didn't do so well on 305. Just a handful of small crappie and a few bass. Water still needs to warm up a bit more. All fish were caught on a 1in mimic minnow.
> View attachment 205372
> View attachment 205373
> View attachment 205372
> ...


Heading out tomorrow sat in a boat out of 305 never fished there out of a boat any tips where to start hoping to get some eyes any info appriciated


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

Wally15 said:


> Heading out tomorrow sat in a boat out of 305 never fished there out of a boat any tips where to start hoping to get some eyes any info appriciated


Not sure what the walleye bite is like right now. But you can try casting near shore in the early hours of the morning. There is a guy named chaunc that may be able to point you in the right direction, as I fish from shore and don't have access from a boat.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Try drifting the 88 stump field. Should be starting to heat up by now. I may be there Sunday.


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

I should be getting a boat here pretty soon. I need to get out there on the water and experience these other fishing holes people talk about.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Bring alot of jigs for that stump field we used to catch a ton of walleye there and on the north end around the island chartreuse jig heads and smoke twister tails 2 1/2 " even better than smoke was grey with silver flake (glitter) work the edge of the channel as it drops off (north end) there are a few other HOT SPOTS that should be heating up in the next few weeks as well. 
If I was out with my buddy he would have us in the shallow water like we were bass fishing but we would get hog eyes those three spots will put you on fish


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Those jigs and twister tails were tipped with minnows


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Just went by mosquito there's a ton of boats out there talked to a guy who said he limited out on eyes trolling. So the bite must be on.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

hit 5 slabs and a 17" eye drifting north end in 12' got all fish within a hr then it died


----------



## fishing-with-Jerry (Oct 31, 2013)

Got one eye drifting the south end today. Jig and minnow.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

my buddy was doing good on a floating glow jig about 3' off the bottom with a Minnie the eye hit orange floater 2' off bottom


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> Not sure what the walleye bite is like right now. But you can try casting near shore in the early hours of the morning. There is a guy named chaunc that may be able to point you in the right direction, as I fish from shore and don't have access from a boat.


Thank you crappie killer appreciate the info got out there today and had motor issues fished by the island and got nothing used the trolling motor to get to shore motors fixed hopefully get up there next wknd


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for all your info guys I appreciate it had motor issues today but got it fixed heading up probably next week hoping to land some of them eyes and slab crappies


----------

